
Ask HN: Anyone connected via HN and ended up working together? - fosokoko
Love to hear accounts of people who connected here and ended up building products together.
======
jacquesm
I worked with several HN'er on Reocities and ww.com. Abi Noda and Charles Pick
(phpnode).

Both highly recommended, a pleasure to work with, fast and good quality. I've
also worked with plenty of other HN'ers on non web and 'real life' stuff.

------
gk1
Not products, but I ended up consulting several (4 at current count) companies
that found me on HN. Including my largest client ever, a certain multinational
telecom company.

------
mindhash
I think dropbox founders.

